# Hawk's own High Frequency Periodization



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, so here is the basic periodization program I am following with brief explanation.

Accumulation Phase: this phase is devoted strictly to working on ones weak points. During this phase you will not do the main lift (but stay as close to the movement as possible). My weaknesses include triceps and middle back (bench), core, lower back and hammies (squat and dead). You will be attacking your weaknesses, whether it is a muscle group or say maybe hypertrophy or conditioning. During this phase you will be totally raw besides wrist wraps and sleeves.

Length:8 weeks
Sessions: 4 hitting each group 4x per week
Instensity: medium (70-85%)
Volume: high
RPE:6-8

Example:
Monday
Close grip 8x3 @50-60%
Front squat: 4 sets of 4-6 reps hard but not grueling
Incline DB Bench 4x6-8
Meadows Rows 4x6-10
Band pulls 3x12-20

Tuesday
Deficit deads 8x3
Floor Press 4x4-6
Romanian Deads 4x4-6
Pull ups 4x6-10
Rev. leg raise 


Transmutation Phase: This is a four week phase in which you would begin to apply your new found strength to your main lifts. It is also where you will focus on technique correction. Volume decreases a bit, while instensity increase some. We do not want nor can we perfect technique with maximal reps. The average trainee will need 75-150 reps to perfect technique...my aim will be 125+. Here you can use variations of the lift that do not effect form so light bands, chains and pauses only. During this phase a geared lifter would use begin his gear. Raw guys can add their belt as it will effect technique.

Length: 4 weeks
Sessions: 4 hitting each lift 3x week plus one accessory for each lift.
Intensity:medium/high (75-90%)
Volume: medium
RPE:7-8

Example:
Monday,
Bench Press 5x5 work up to one heavy set (chains optional)
Deadlift:6x2-3 with light bands (speed work)
Floor Press: 4x4-6 

Tuesday,
Squat: 6x3 with light bands
Bench Press: work up to a heavy single (90% or so) single all warm ups.
Safety squat:3x4-6

At this point you can return to another accumulation phase or start a peaking phase.

Peaking Phase: The gloves come off here. Now we work the big three only with a higher intensity. Basically you will work up to a heavy single in each lift with one back off set three times a week. You are going to be doing triples in a meet so no reason to train them. You need to get proficient at your sport. NOTE: your daily max will vary session to session...you do not need to increase with every session, simply work up to one really heavy rep. RPE of 9

Length:4-6 weeks
Sessions:3-4 hitting the squat 3x, bench 4x,DL 3x.
Intensity: High (90+%)
Volume: low
RPE of 9-10

Monday,
Bench Press: work up to one real heavy set, then a back off set or two with sling shot at 105 &110%.
Squat: Work up to a heavy single with a back off set of 5 reps.
Pull downs: 4x8-12

Tuesday,
Dead lift:work up to one heavy set then then reverse band of 105%
Bench Press: Work up to one heavy set then a back off of 5 reps.
Light DB presses 4x8-12

Tired of typing,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2013)

*High Frequency DL Routine 3-1-5*

The more I lift and the more I learn, the more I move away from the standard, low-frequency splits that are recommended by the majority of coaches and lifters on the interwebz. Instead of doing each of the big lifts once or twice a week and following them up with a boatload of assistance movements, I would rather do more of the big lifts and less of all the other crap. When I get away from doing the basic lifts and start adding in a variety of assistance exercises, I feel like I am forced to juggle too many variables. I would rather direct my efforts towards doing a few things well and know exactly where my gains are coming from instead of doing a bunch of different things and hoping for the fabled "carry-over effect". Sure, assistance exercises have their place in a program. However, I take issue with relying on them to get results. Instead of doing a million different exercises in an effort to build your lifts, focus on the lifts themselves and guarantee your progress. I realize I am taking a hard, black-and-white stance on this issue. In reality, the answer is probably in the grey area. However, I hope that you understand the point I am trying to make. If you don't get it, then read about the following program and try it out. After a solid couple of months doing this program, you will be in the know.       

The 3/1/5 High-Frequency Deadlift Program:
Monday
Work up to 3 sets of 3 reps (sets across)

Wednesday
Work up to 5 sets of 1 rep (sets across)

Friday
Work up to 1 set of 5 reps

Notes:
-Start on Monday and use a weight that is fairly easy for 3 sets of 3 reps (~8 RPE). Every Monday, rest as long as you need to rest in between sets in order to complete all 9 reps.

-On Wednesday of the first week, add 5-10 pounds to the weight you used on Monday and lift that weight for 5 easy singles. Focus on nailing your set-up and lifting explosively.

-On Friday of the first week, add 5-10 pounds to the weight you used on Wednesday and work up to one top set of 5 reps with that weight.

-On Monday of the second week, add 5 pounds to the weight you used on Friday and complete 3 sets of 3 reps.

-Continue to add 5 pounds every session. If you start to miss reps on your set of 5 on Fridays, then either, 1) Begin to micro-load with 1.25 pound plates, or 2) Only add 5 pounds on Wednesdays and use that weight for both your Wednesday and Friday sessions.

-"Sets across" means that you will be using the same weight for all of the working sets that you do in that session. So, you work up to the prescribed weight, then you use that same weight for all of the prescribed sets.

-When you are doing your warm-up sets, you don't have to do a bunch of reps. On Fridays, especially, don't wear yourself out doing sets of 5 as you work up to your top set. Do singles, doubles, or triples as you make reasonable jumps up towards your working set(s).

-Do you have to lift on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday? No. However, you should have at least one day of rest between your deadlift sessions when doing this program.

-As far as your other lifts are concerned, just do whatever makes the most sense. If you really want to focus on your deadlift, then scale your other lifts back. While this program can become difficult, it is not ridiculously demanding. Most lifters should have no problem squatting at least twice a week and benching and/or pressing twice a week in conjunction with this deadlift program.

Example:
(Day, Week: weight x reps x sets)

Monday, Week 1: 275x3x3
Wednesday, Week 1: 285x1x5
Friday, Week 1: 295x5x1

Monday, Week 2: 300x3x3
Wednesday, Week 2: 305x1x5
Friday, Week 2: 310x5x1

Monday, Week 3: 315x3x3
Wednesday, Week 3: 320x1x5
Friday, Week 3: 325x5x1

Monday, Week 4: 330x3x3
Wednesday, Week 4: 335x1x5
Friday, Week 4: 340x4x1 (Missed last rep.)  

Monday, Week 5: 345x3x3
Wednesday, Week 5: 350x1x5
Friday, Week 5: 350x5x5

Monday, Week 6: 355x3x3
Wednesday, Week 6: 360x1x5
Friday, Week 6: 360x5x1

Rationale:
-3 sets of 3 is a fairly standard workload. It is a protocol that should be manageable from week to week; especially if you start the program with a weight that allows room for improvement.

-The 5 sets of 1 allow you to practice your set-up, recover, and prepare for the set of 5 on Friday. These sets should all be fairly easy, especially during the first few weeks.

-Friday is the do-or-die day, as you only have one set that you need to dominate. Deadlifting for sets of 5 can be very taxing, both physically and mentally. Having to complete just one all-out set every week is very manageable. 

-The program assumes that the training is working, and it forces you to add weight and do the work every session. When you lift heavy weights, your body should adapt and get stronger. As long as you are eating enough,  getting adequate sleep in between sessions, and you are not already nearing the limits of your lifting potential, then you should be able to lift a little more every session. Increasing the weight in standard, manageable increments ensures that you do not succumb to backing down on the days when you are not there mentally. 

-Plans like this hold you accountable, allow you to look forward to the progress you will make, and exploit the skill improvements that accompany high-frequency training.

-This program doesn’t rely on other variables (such as assistance work); your deadlifting is what will build your deadlift. No guesswork. No wondering about whether or not you are improving your deadlift. Just do the work and watch your deadlift numbers increase.

In Conclusion... 
Deadlifting more than once or twice a week can done, especially if you put together an intelligent program that allows you to recover from session to session. If you want to build your deadlift, then give this program a shot. Best-case scenario is you add 60-70 pounds to your 3-rep and 5-rep deadlifts and put yourself in position to hit a big 1-rep PR in only six weeks. (You can do the program for as long as you like, though. Or, more specifically, as long as it continues to work.) Worst-case scenario is that you die.

Just kidding. You won't die due to deadlifts. Just do the program.    
Posted by Andrew McGunagle


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2013)

I really like your way of thinking hawk!   I think we are so instilled with things from the past we fail to try new things.   Looks very well thought out and I think you are going to do very well.  Good luck brother I will be following closely!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know the ins and outs of powerlifting peaking, but that seems like a pretty damn good program for strength. 

Going to be interested in seeing how the weight climb and the new PRs


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah bud diggin in i see. Got alot of ?'s. Nice Hawk time to go to work.


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 10, 2013)

Good read,

Male


----------



## psych (Dec 10, 2013)

Ease up on the singles.  I would say not to go to 90% maybe 85% then after a block have a test day.   Alot of westside stuff looks good on paper, but with gear there is a different strength curve.  

The acc phase looks good but I would recommend doing the main lifts for volume.  That will enhance the little muscles that effect over all lift stability.

Also adding week to week MAY cause an overload to fast.  See how you respond first. But keep in mind you can go backwards.

I do really liker how you have it set up as a wave in a wave.  Block training is solid.  Good luck to you sir!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2013)

psych said:


> Ease up on the singles.  I would say not to go to 90% maybe 85% then after a block have a test day.   Alot of westside stuff looks good on paper, but with gear there is a different strength curve.
> 
> The acc phase looks good but I would recommend doing the main lifts for volume.  That will enhance the little muscles that effect over all lift stability.
> 
> ...



You may very well be right, but I enjoy being my own test subject so I am going to run this one through. However, if you are willing I would like to continue to get your feedback as I tweek my program.

Thanks bro,
Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 10, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> You may very well be right, but I enjoy being my own test subject so I am going to run this one through. However, if you are willing I would like to continue to get your feedback as I tweek my program.
> 
> Thanks bro,
> Hawk



not a prob sir!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 10, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> You may very well be right, *but I enjoy being my own test subject so I am going to run this one through.* However, if you are willing I would like to continue to get your feedback as I tweek my program.
> 
> Thanks bro,
> Hawk



I;m the exact same way with my training... Push it as hard as you can and see how far you can take it... Listen to your body and if it becomes too much back off. Limits are imaginary things we construct in our minds.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

Good plan .  I now incorporate the how you feel design and when I'm on I'm pushin heavy for the rush.. keep us tuned sir..i


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 11, 2013)

One of the mantra's of high frequency is that" soreness is a lie".Not overtraining or injury mind you but muscle tenderness. I was really tender for the first few weeks and even so now, but I go and lift and still have solid workouts and gains. This is week 5 and even though I missed some time for my Chicago trip I feel that I am progressing nicely. Not, huge but better then my other attempts.

Gonna put it up in my superdrol log.

Hawk


----------

